# Whats it worth You wont offend me.



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

74 Cj wi fiberglass body and meyers 1/2 cab Painted green and white. comes with rebuilt trans/ new front axles,seals u joints/brake lines brakes. Rebuilt t18 trans. Has 6FOOT MEYERS PLOW WITH NEW e-47 PUMP. New front shocks. Just need an Idea Thanks.


----------



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

Tried to upload pic but my you can see it kinda small in my aviator


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

june 2014 forecasts no snow for next 30 days----maybe 500.00. December 2014 and a big noreaster is on the way maybe 1250.00 Bottom line is you won't get what it means to you, you would be better off keeping it as a backup vehicle.


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Depending on the frame condition, miles, condition of engine, and the trans that is IN it, variable. It's worth several grand at the right time. With all of the above listed in great shape, with the glass tub, it is worth more without the plow.


----------

